# First Post



## tt-steve (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi All
This is my first post on here so just saying hi.
Got my first TT last week. a 54reg 3.2 coupe in glacier blue with blak leather interior. Great car lovin it.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum , have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## GreekTT (Jan 5, 2009)

Welcome to the forum mate, and enjoy the ride with your new baby


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome glacier blue good choice


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, nice colour


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

get some pics up ;-)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hello and welcome 8)


----------



## tt-steve (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the warm welcome!
Ive now joined the TTOC and i will get some pics up asap.

Cheers
Steve


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum as well!


----------

